# HF Dust Collector motor making noise now



## hokeyplyr48 (Nov 12, 2013)

I've had the HF dust collector for about 7 months now with no issues. Went out to the shop yesterday to work and fired it up and it started making a vibration/resonant sound. It didn't sound like the impeller was hitting anything or scraping but there's a vibration coming from the motor. I've tightened down every bolt I see, but can't quite figure it out. I've recorded it here:

https://clyp.it/xgu4bvyu

Has anyone experienced this before? Trying to see if there's an easy solution before I have to figure out who to go through for the warranty.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Mine started making a strange noise today and it just had sawdust plugging the grill on the intake.


----------



## hokeyplyr48 (Nov 12, 2013)

Went and checked it, the grill is completely clear. Looks like ill open it up tomorrow. :/


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*be sure to unplug it*



hokeyplyr48 said:


> Went and checked it, the grill is completely clear. Looks like ill open it up tomorrow. :/



Also check to see that the exhaust hose is not blocked and there is no small wood piece in the impeller housing that causes a whirring sound like a playing card on your bicycle spokes.......

The flex supply hose may be blocked causing the motor to overspeed because of lack of suction.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Sounds like the bearing is going. If you can reach the impeller try to wiggle it. If it moves any the bearings are the problem.

Al


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Al B Thayer said:


> Sounds like the bearing is going. If you can reach the impeller try to wiggle it. If it moves any the bearings are the problem.
> 
> Al


It might be the impeller is just loose. It directly mounts on the motor.


----------



## gmcsmoke (Feb 6, 2011)

I was thinking bearings too.


----------



## hokeyplyr48 (Nov 12, 2013)

I'll be taking it apart here shortly to check if there's anything stuck in it and ensure the impeller is connected tightly. 

How do you check and confirm the bearing is good/bad?


----------



## Joos (Dec 21, 2013)

hokeyplyr48 said:


> I'll be taking it apart here shortly to check if there's anything stuck in it and ensure the impeller is connected tightly. How do you check and confirm the bearing is good/bad?


 Ensure the motor is unplugged. The easiest way to check a bearing while still in the motor is to place a screw driver on the rear and or front cowling put your ear over the handle of the screwdriver and turn the shaft by hand the screwdriver act as a stethoscope. The bearing will sound coarse if it is dry, damaged or has any flat spots.


----------



## hokeyplyr48 (Nov 12, 2013)

Well I opened it up and confirmed that there is no debris hitting the impeller and the impeller is on solidly.

However, I'm 99% sure it is the bearing like you guys suggested. Here's a video of it:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnvqpEiOZXY&list=UUsptXqGCDq7j1QLX5NdI05A

Now I don't know anything about bearings, is this a difficult undertaking to open it up and replace? I will call them tomorrow when they're open to see if they will do anything regarding the warranty. However since I'm out of the 90 day window I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*sounds like a bearing but ....*

I would remove the impeller first, you have to regardless.
The spin the motor shaft and see if the noise is still there. 

Replacing a bearing is not that difficult, but you may need some special tools. Here's a thread that will be helpful:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/repair-your-bandsaw-other-motor-crash-course-46405/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jc8U1dWuSwo


----------



## hokeyplyr48 (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks for everyone's help so far.

Quick question, is there any harm in running the motor (for 2 seconds or so) without the impeller on or the enclosure around the impeller? 

I know it will draw more current since the motor doesn't have any resistance and is spinning faster, but for a few seconds just to see if it makes the noise, that won't cause any further harm correct?

Lastly, could just putting oil on the bearings be the fix? Like the bearing is just dry or when they make noise like this they are shot and need to be replaced?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

hokeyplyr48 said:


> Thanks for everyone's help so far.
> 
> Quick question, is there any harm in running the motor (for 2 seconds or so) without the impeller on or the enclosure around the impeller?
> 
> ...


It wouldn't hurt anything to run the motor without the impeller. 

As far as unusual noises, the motor the HF dust collector has, has a braking mechanism on it to stop it from running when you turn it off. This mechanism makes a lot of racket when shutting down. This reminds me of a table saw I had once the brake when bad and I thought it had a bearing that went bad. I removed the brake and the saw no longer made any noises. 

Putting oil on the bearings won't help. Modern motors are made with sealed bearings that you can't get oil into. I have lubricated them but you have to remove the bearing and pry the seal off the bearing and pack it with grease. More than likely the bearings are pressed on the motor shaft and you won't be able to get them off. I think if it comes down to replacing bearings you better take the motor to a electric motor repair shop and have it done.


----------



## gmcsmoke (Feb 6, 2011)

bearings may not be cheap either $30-50 for a timken which I've heard have gone down in quality over the years. an electric motor shop will fix you up though


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I just got all 4 bearings for the jointers I was restoring for under 40 bucks locally. I'm pretty sure the bearings aren't going to be that much.


----------



## hokeyplyr48 (Nov 12, 2013)

I can't even seem to get the impeller off. I've removed the screw in the middle and the set screw on the side of the impeller and I've tried pulling it off with both the wedge in the center pushed both in/out and I still can't get it off. Is there something else I need to remove the impeller?










I've called 3 motor repair shops and they have all quoted me $120-150 to repair it.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

How big in diameter is the impeller. You are going to have to have some kind of pulley puller to get it off. 

For that price I would search around for a used motor.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*use a large socket*

Find a socket that will clear the key on the shaft, hold it against the impeller, and with a dead blow hammer, give it a "rap" forward to see if it will move "on" instead of "off". You may just need to break it free.... I donno?

As far as repairing it, you'd be better off to find a sale coupon or 20% off coupon for the unit at $150.00 or so and just get a new one.
http://www.retailmenot.com/view/harborfreight.com

Go to the HF web site, put in your model number and THEN download the PDF parts manual. It will show you how the impeller is assembled on the shaft, keyways and keys and such...no problem. Go from there to remove it.

http://manuals.harborfreight.com/manuals/97000-97999/97869.pdf


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> Find a socket that will clear the key on the shaft, hold it against the impeller, and with a dead blow hammer, give it a "rap" forward to see if it will move "on" instead of "off". You may just need to break it free.... I donno?
> 
> As far as repairing it, you'd be better off to find a sale coupon or 20% off coupon for the unit at $150.00 or so and just get a new one.
> http://www.retailmenot.com/view/harborfreight.com
> ...


Will they really take 20% off the 209.99 price with a coupon. I figured they would take 20% off the regular price.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Is that a small groove around the outside of the impeller hub? If so, a small 3 jaw puller will yank that right off. Don't buy a new one for what's 20 bucks or so of bearings. 

Can you take a better picture of the impeller hub, maybe at a bit of an angle?


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

ryan50hrl said:


> Is that a small groove around the outside of the impeller hub? If so, a small 3 jaw puller will yank that right off. Don't buy a new one for what's 20 bucks or so of bearings.
> 
> Can you take a better picture of the impeller hub, maybe at a bit of an angle?


Completely agree. :thumbsup:


----------

